# Phải lưu ý điều này khi thiết kế đèn phòng ngủ



## gomsubaokhanh (12/3/22)

Thiếu ngủ tiềm ẩn nguy cơ dẫn đến bệnh tiểu đường, đột quỵ, tăng huyết áp… Do đó, việc vận hành, thiết kế đèn phòng ngủ tạo cảm giác thư giãn, dễ vào giấc ngủ vô cùng quan trọng.


Nguyên tắc chung khi thiết kế đèn phòng ngủ

Khác với nguồn sáng trong phòng khách, ánh sáng phòng ngủ còn cần thêm những yếu tố mềm mại, nhẹ nhàng. Do đó, hãy tính toán cẩn trọng trước khi bố trí thiết kế đèn phòng ngủ. Bởi ngoài những công năng cụ thể như đọc sách, dùng điện thoại trên giường… đèn ngủ còn đem đến hiệu quả thẩm mỹ tuyệt vời. Chúng sẽ hô biến căn phòng của bạn trở thành bất cứ không gian yêu thích nào bạn mong muốn.

Một trong những lưu ý quan trọng nhưng nhiều người thường bỏ qua khi thiết kế đèn phòng ngủ đó là vị trí đặt công tắc đèn. Trong phòng ngủ, chiếc giường sẽ là không gian sinh hoạt chính của phần lớn nhiều gia đình. Vị trí đặt công tắc gần chiếc giường sẽ đem đến nhiều tiện lợi cho bạn. Thử tưởng tượng một ngày đông lạnh giá khi đã ấm êm trong chăn mà vẫn phải đứng dậy chỉ để tắt đèn ngủ, thật là bất tiện.

Bên cạnh đó, nếu có thể, bạn cũng nên bố trí một công tắc bật sáng ngay gần cửa ra vào cho ít nhất một bóng đèn để phù hợp cho việc ra vào. Nếu không muốn sắp xếp quá nhiều đèn, những chiếc công tắc đảo chiều là sự lựa chọn hợp lý để có thể bật sáng căn phòng ngay từ cửa bước vào và không phải đi lại mỗi khi cần tắt đèn ngủ.




Những lưu ý khi thiết kế đèn phòng ngủ

Phòng ngủ là không gian riêng tư, nơi nạp năng lượng và thư giãn bản thân sau buổi làm việc mệt nhọc. Không gian vì thế cũng mang đậm phong cách cá nhân và sở thích của gia chủ để có thể đem lại trường năng lượng tốt nhất.

Một chiếc đèn ngủ có thể mang đến một không gian trầm mặc lôi cuốn, một bầu không khí lãng mạn bốc lửa hoặc chỉ là chốn yên bình an yên. Để làm được điều này, gia chủ cần lưu ý một số vấn đề khi thiết kế đèn phòng ngủ như sau.

Ánh sáng cần phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng

Thị trường đèn ngủ đa dạng mẫu mã, chất liệu và giá cả. Hãy đo lường không gian và liệt kê nhu cầu sử dụng để lựa chọn được mẫu đèn ngủ chiếu sáng phù hợp với căn phòng của bạn.

Ví dụ, nếu bạn thường đọc sách cho các bé trước khi đi ngủ, bạn có thể chọn đèn để bàn, đèn ngủ cây để đầu giường. Nếu bạn muốn phòng ngủ là không gian đem đến cảm xúc và sự thư giãn, những chiếc bóng đèn được thiết kế tại trần hoặc hốc tường sẽ là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo.

Thiết kế đèn phòng ngủ theo chủ đề

Sự cân đối trong tiểu tiết sẽ đem đến bức tranh tổng thể hài hòa. Gia chủ nên lựa chọn mẫu mã đèn với ánh sáng phù hợp với theme và tông chủ đạo của phòng ngủ. Các thiết kế đèn phòng ngủ cho không gian lãng mạn thường được bố trí bóng đèn hai bên đầu giường. Hoặc nếu bạn muốn chiếc đèn là điểm nhấn của cả căn phòng, một chiếc đèn có độ lấp lánh bằng các chất liệu như pha lê, gốm sứ sẽ tạo được cảm giác lộng lẫy và bắt mắt.

Vì thế, đừng quên xác định và làm rõ phong cách kiến trúc căn phòng ngủ của mình để việc bố trí nguồn sáng hợp lý nhé!




Xem thêm: Hướng dẫn thiết kế đèn phòng ngủ hài hòa chuẩn phong thủy


----------

